
Show HN: Is webpack bloated? - arve0
https://arve0.github.io/is-webpack-bloated/
======
thelarkinn
Hi there! Sean from webpack (@TheLarkInn).

I know that many of the packages you have listed are not immediate but
transient dependencies.

That being said, we still would welcome at any time improvements to transient
or dependent packages that we use in webpack, and consider this a really
really valuable contributions up stream to many projects!

~~~
arve0
Hi! Thanks for your comment.

> I know that many of the packages you have listed are not immediate but
> transient dependencies.

Yes, and that is where the crux lies. Transient dependencies are hard to
change, and as a community we lack good tools to reason about `npm install
ajv` upfront. After we have installed a package and our software works, the
janitor role is less fun.

It's not a webpack problem per se, I just chose webpack because it's popular
and I know it takes a while to install.

> That being said, we still would welcome at any time improvements to
> transient or dependent packages that we use in webpack, and consider this a
> really really valuable contributions up stream to many projects!

Lowest hanging fruit is those 17 duplicates, I'll see if can nest them down.

